# Question for smokers/secondhand smoke



## meekoh (Sep 12, 2014)

Hello, I smoke Cigarettes and weed ( I know, I'm a terrible person) I'm just curious about how second hand smoke can affect my bunny. I am an adult so I don't blow smoke near the bunny, I blow it in the opposite direction towards a window. I'm just curious if people think this is enough of a precaution or if I should go outside?


----------



## Watermelons (Sep 12, 2014)

Second hand smoke can kill or do serious damage to anyone, and rabbits are much more sensitive then humans. This should 100% be done outside. Even what lingers inside when you are not smoking is a danger to them and other humans.


----------



## meekoh (Sep 12, 2014)

ya..So you think a human entering a smokers house when they aren't smoking is harmful? I'm kind of looking for a real answer.


----------



## JBun (Sep 12, 2014)

Rabbits have a very sensitive respiratory system, even more so than humans, putting them at greater risk to things like second hand smoke. Rabbits are especially prone to developing upper respiratory infections, and once this occurs, they are most often extremely difficult to cure and can progressively destroy the respiratory system. A stressor like second hand smoke, could set this off in a rabbit. For the welfare of your rabbit, it really is important that you do your smoking outdoors.


----------



## Watermelons (Sep 12, 2014)

Rather then being rude, do some research. Do whatever damage you want to your own body but at least try and refrain from harming your pets and other people.
Yes a human entering a smokers house when they are not smoking IS HARMFUL TO THAT PERSON! And rabbits as well as other animals have way more sensitive respiratory systems then humans do. I have to enter smokers homes on an almost daily basis for work and for non smokers you can feel it in your lungs the moment you walk into that persons house even when their not smoking. Just because you no longer notice the smell doesn't mean others don't.
http://www.mayoclinic.org/healthy-living/adult-health/in-depth/secondhand-smoke/art-20043914


> The dangerous particles in secondhand smoke can linger in the air for hours or even longer. It isn't just the smoke that's a concern, though. The residue that clings to a smoker's hair and clothing, as well as cushions, carpeting and other goods &#8212; sometimes referred to as thirdhand smoke &#8212; also can pose risks, especially for children.


http://www.no-smoke.org/learnmore.php?id=671
http://www.webmd.com/smoking-cessation/news/20110113/risks-of-thirdhand-cigarette-smoke-can-linger
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/what-is-third-hand-smoke/
http://healthypets.mercola.com/site...ttes-and-smoking-impact-your-pets-health.aspx
http://my.clevelandclinic.org/healthy_living/smoking/hic_dangers_of_second-hand_smoke.aspx
http://skywayah.com/dangers-harm-smoking-cigarettes-animals/
I could link thousands of other sites here but the unanimous decision is that yes direct contact, second hand and third hand smoke are all dangerous.


----------



## missyscove (Sep 12, 2014)

There are many published studies on the effects of secondhand smoke on animals and although there are more companion animal focused studies done on dogs, there are plenty of studies on laboratory rabbits exposed to secondhand smoke. Rabbits have very sensitive respiratory systems as it is and any sort of air pollutant can affect them. 
Here's a study showing effects in rabbits exposed to cigarette smoke and smoke created by burning dried dung, for example
My recommendation would be to either not smoke at all or smoke outside.


----------



## whiskylollipop (Sep 12, 2014)

Yes I agree, please do not smoke in the same room as a bunny, even if you blow it the opposite way. Being desperate to bond my grumpy bunnies, I once did research on whether weed would mellow them out enough to stop fighting. NOPE. Very bad idea. Weed smoke is a neural drug that has been shown to provoke IRREVERSIBLE signs of paranoia, panic and disorientation in small animals. Apparently it doesn't wear off like in humans, and the animal will never be the same.

As for cigarette smoke, the tar and chemicals in cigarettes block up the alveoli in a bunny's tiny lungs to a much more serious degree than our large human ones. They are not made to survive polluted air. It is definitely dangerous.


----------



## Bryant (Sep 12, 2014)

I've got to ask...

How is this seriously even debatable, in anyone's mind?

A rabbit is, at BEST, the size of an infant child. 
Is it in ANY way intelligent to smoke around an infant child?


----------



## meekoh (Sep 13, 2014)

Sorry, I should have mentioned the bunny is not even in the same room, it's just a small apartment. I should smoke outside regardless. It was never debatable, was just looking for an informed response and watermelons originally seemed like standard stuff from the anti smoker. I just recently had to adopt the bunny by the way so this hasn't been going on long. Anyway, thank you for all the information.


----------



## Channahs (Sep 13, 2014)

I am a smoker and can vouch that everything here is true. I smoke outside. I also wash my hands well afterwards. Have you ever smelled your hands after smoking a cigarette? Yeah, don't touch your. Bunny with that, or let him kiss your hand. I have actually become about 75 percent vaper, and 25% cigarettes (maybe 2 a day). Can't wait to blow that nasty habit.


----------

